# Drive Safer and Smarter - Mystro



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Good afternoon,

What if I told you there was an app that can make rideshare driving safer? Mystro is that app! We have created an app that will automate the entire rideshare experience with Uber, Lyft, and UberEats all at the same time. From accepting a trip, to closing the unused app, to opening your navigation, we make the entire process automated. This allows you to keep your hands on the wheel, and your eyes on the road so you can just drive! Drive safer, drive smarter, get Mystro today at http://www.mystrodriver.com. We look forward to seeing you on the road.

Sincerely,

The Mystro Team


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Will having your app making me more money? I kinda like going to the other rideshare app and hitting offline. I have forgotten many times not shutting the other app when accepting a request.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems like a nice app, just way too damn expensive. Doesn't matter that it is "tax deductible", it is still too expensive for part time drivers. Make an add supported version for part time drivers and I'd be on board.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

BSki said:


> Seems like a nice app, just way too damn expensive. Doesn't matter that it is "tax deductible", it is still too expensive for part time drivers. Make an add supported version for part time drivers and I'd be on board.


Thank you for the comment. That could be an option we can work on.



Brian G. said:


> Will having your app making me more money? I kinda like going to the other rideshare app and hitting offline. I have forgotten many times not shutting the other app when accepting a request.


We have heard many drivers report an increase in earnings while using Mystro.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

No iOS???


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Mystro said:


> Thank you for the comment. That could be an option we can work on.
> 
> We have heard many drivers report an increase in earnings while using Mystro.


If it lowers are acceptance rate then yes our earnings will most likely increase. The cost seems to be high. A complete free with ads should be created.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Brian G. said:


> If it lowers are acceptance rate then yes our earnings will most likely increase. The cost seems to be high. A complete free with ads should be created.


Ads would be counterproductive to the primary goal of Mystro. Making driving safer. The last thing we need are drivers having to close, or scroll through ads to push a button. The money for developers, support personnel, payroll, and other expenses has to come from somewhere. It cost us a lot of our own cash to build. We appreciate your comment.


----------



## imderekpoe (Jul 6, 2017)

I tried it out previously and found some things that were good and some that I didn't like.

The auto shutting down of the other app is great. I've missed an hourly guarantee or two because I forgot to shut off my Lyft app when on an Uber ride and my acceptance rate got too low.

The filters are good, although since I only do Uber X and Lyft I didn't take advantage of many of the options.

I didn't like not seeing the location of the passenger before the ride is accepted. When using Uber manually you've got a few seconds to see where the pax is, which is very helpful when you're approaching an intersection and need to make a quick decision on which way to go. Its not always a problem, but something that I appreciate.

Mainly, I just don't feel that the benefits are worth the cost for a part-time driver - at least not in my market. However, I will try it again to see if any of my opinions have changed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

what is the price of the app?


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

I read elsewhere it's $50 a year or $10 a month. Ouch. That's a lot of money for an unproven app, 30 day trial or not. And though I love this forum for not showering us with ads and I understand it ain't cheap to run a free forum, I still don't like to see us being peddled by someone who pays the forum owners a fee and gets a banner on their name.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

disp350 said:


> I read elsewhere it's $50 a year or $10 a month. Ouch. That's a lot of money for an unproven app, 30 day trial or not. And though I love this forum for not showering us with ads and I understand it ain't cheap to run a free forum, I still don't like to see us being peddled by someone who pays the forum owners a fee and gets a banner on their name.


There could potentially be an app out there that does really help drivers. Not sure if this is it, since it's not in iOS. 
But if it were, I would at least try the free trial. 
Can't hurt.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No iOS???


Not yet.


imderekpoe said:


> I tried it out previously and found some things that were good and some that I didn't like.
> 
> The auto shutting down of the other app is great. I've missed an hourly guarantee or two because I forgot to shut off my Lyft app when on an Uber ride and my acceptance rate got too low.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate and respect your honest opinion. Thank you for being candid. Even with just UberX you can set filters for time to the passenger location, surge, star rating, all to make your accepted rides more of what you want them to be. The primary purpose of the app is and always has been to make driving safer for all of us. Please, give us another try and report back with your review. We'd love to hear it.



Cableguynoe said:


> what is the price of the app?


The current price is: $11.95/mo or $99.95/yr.



Cableguynoe said:


> There could potentially be an app out there that does really help drivers. Not sure if this is it, since it's not in iOS.
> But if it were, I would at least try the free trial.
> Can't hurt.


We are constantly working on getting iOS going. It's been such an undertaking though.



disp350 said:


> I read elsewhere it's $50 a year or $10 a month. Ouch. That's a lot of money for an unproven app, 30 day trial or not. And though I love this forum for not showering us with ads and I understand it ain't cheap to run a free forum, I still don't like to see us being peddled by someone who pays the forum owners a fee and gets a banner on their name.


We appreciate your comment.


----------



## Cliff Burton (Jul 9, 2017)

I would pay 12.00 a month for a IOS version. Seems like it does alot.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Ride Companion by Thunderstick is available for Android. It's free. Ad-supported but the ad is not distracting. Ads do not pop up during a ride or at the wrong time.

Similar to secret background video recorder apps, Apple will not allow these apps to run on <iOS11. Unless your iPhone or iPad is rooted, these will not work on Apple products. Anybody who claims they are "working on it" is giving out false information. (Nothing vs. Mystro. Free beta version works great. Current paid version: I can drive safer and smarter without paying for it.)


----------



## Cliff Burton (Jul 9, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Rideshare Companion by Thunderstick is available for Android. It's free. Ad-supported but the ad is not distracting. Ads do not pop up during a ride or at the wrong time.
> 
> Similar to secret background video recorder apps, Apple will not allow these apps to run on iOS. Unless your iPhone or iPad is rooted, these will not work on Apple products. Anybody who claims they are "working on it" is giving out false information. (Nothing vs. Mystro. Free beta version works great. Current paid version: I can live without paying for it.)


I don't think i understand what you mean. Apple won't allow one app function using another apps information ?


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Cliff Burton said:


> I don't think i understand what you mean. Apple won't allow one app function using another apps information ?


That's pretty much the issue, yes.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Mystro said:


> Ads would be counterproductive to the primary goal of Mystro. Making driving safer. The last thing we need are drivers having to close, or scroll through ads to push a button. The money for developers, support personnel, payroll, and other expenses has to come from somewhere. It cost us a lot of our own cash to build. We appreciate your comment.


How about video ads that play for the passenger while the ride is going on. Interspersed with cat videos of course to catch their attention And you'd need to use verbal turn directions if you don't have a map on the screen.


----------



## nachoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Mystro said:


> The current price is: $11.95/mo or $99.95/yr.


HA!


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

nachoman said:


> HA!


OK.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

I use Mystro in NYC, it does exactly what it says and does it well. There are some annoyances like "On trip already Ignore request" banner when the ping times out the banner stays there obstructing the navigation view for Waze, so you don't know what is your upcoming street or highway exit until you press the screen to get rid of it.

Also I love the preferences filter, but what I don't love is how there is no increment button on the left or right hand side to just tap to increase or decrease by .10 of a pax rating, or 1 minute of distance. When you're wanting to adjust this with a finger slide it's kinda tedious.

Overall if you're a full time driver and care about your safety and multi-app I don't see 100 bucks a year being a huge deal breaker, thats just $8.33~ a month in efficiency increase that you get by driving without having to press anything on your smartphone.


----------



## Cliff Burton (Jul 9, 2017)

Mystro said:


> That's pretty much the issue, yes.


What advantage does this give Apple or companies developing apps for there OS? I'm due for a upgrade; I might go with android just to see what this app and other apps like it are all about. Will IOS 11 change anything? 12.99 a month doesn't seem like a huge investment to me if the app makes doing multiple platform rideshare safer and more convenient. Will this app work simultaneously on 2 phones at the same time? I understand this app would possibly decrease the need for 2 phones. But just wondering. Lyft allows for this, Uber does not. Will it work with any other type of rideshare service?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Cliff Burton said:


> What advantage does this give Apple or companies developing apps for there OS? I'm due for a upgrade; I might go with android just to see what this app and other apps like it are all about. Will IOS 11 change anything? 12.99 a month doesn't seem like a huge investment to me if the app makes doing multiple platform rideshare safer and more convenient. Will this app work simultaneously on 2 phones at the same time? I understand this app would possibly decrease the need for 2 phones. But just wondering. Lyft allows for this, Uber does not. Will it work with any other type of rideshare service?


This app works for one phone managing Lyft and Uber at the same time, and they definitely allow it because Android allows it. You wouldn't need a second phone!


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mystro, just get your act together and do as promised, make an iphone app.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Mystro, there are two critical issues before I'll consider your product:

1. I think your price is about double what the market will bear. I'm not going to make big bucks getting an extra ping a day and am not willing to invest a whole lot in the promise of it; and 2. I am not confident in a vendor who is wishy-washy about supporting me across mobile platforms.

Bottom line, I need a tested, affordable turnkey product, not an overpriced work in progress. You're going to have to start coding and code well if you want my business.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I downloaded you app and have been waiting a week for a confirmation email. I know I put in the correct email address and have checked all the folders on my phone. Is Mystro no longer operational?


----------



## Neneng (Sep 9, 2017)

I use on a android tablet and part time driver. I find the convenience worth the cost. The filters and the auto accept x/plus rides while still presenting the non filtered rides for choice is worth it.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

twnFM said:


> I downloaded you app and have been waiting a week for a confirmation email. I know I put in the correct email address and have checked all the folders on my phone. Is Mystro no longer operational?


I downloaded mine fruition the app store 2 days ago. Works great for me.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

imderekpoe said:


> I tried it out previously and found some things that were good and some that I didn't like.
> 
> The auto shutting down of the other app is great. I've missed an hourly guarantee or two because I forgot to shut off my Lyft app when on an Uber ride and my acceptance rate got too low.
> 
> ...


I have also missed some guarantees using the app. I had already completed my rides, had the $200 in my pocket, then the app cancelled some rides.... I did not have enough time to get the rate back up before deadline... Was just out of steam.

Also had a problem work being on 2 rides at the same time. Was in an Uber drive, when app accepted an Lyft. I had to pull over and figure out which directions to follow.

Have not used the app much since. Actually, thinking about cancelling at this point.

I will give it another try.... But I am not going to keep trying on my dollars while mystro prefects their app.

It also is a memory hog. Using up my battery.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

UberGeo said:


> I have also missed some guarantees using the app. I had already completed my rides, had the $200 in my pocket, then the app cancelled some rides.... I did not have enough time to get the rate back up before deadline... Was just out of steam.
> 
> Also had a problem work being on 2 rides at the same time. Was in an Uber drive, when app accepted an Lyft. I had to pull over and figure out which directions to follow.
> 
> ...


A couple nights ago it wasn't turning Lyft off when a Uber ping cams in. 
Also wouldn't turn Lyft back on after completing a Uber ride. 
My issue was both Lyft and the Mystro app had a update pending. Once I updated both apps it worked.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

I have been using the Mystro for about 5 weeks now. I did the 30 day trial and then decided to go ahead with the $11.99/per month program. In my market, demand seems to be about 80% Uber to 20% Lyft. I drive about 3 days a week, 4+ hours or so. I found it much easier to stay disciplined on key acceptance criteria when driving. In particular I have shortened my acceptable pick-up time from 12 minutes down to 10 minutes, the apps auto accepts my rides and I don’t have to fumble with my phone anymore. Based on notes I have on productivity with and without the app, I am averaging an extra $2.80/hr compensation with the app compared to driving without it. If you are chasing an acceptance streak with Lyft, you will not want to run this app. For me, cutting travel time between rides and ignoring poorly rated pax requests generally helps improve my compensation. The app helps me do those things without having to actively manage each acceptance and turn the apps on and off manually. At this point, I am convinced the extra cost is justified.


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

I have been using Mystro for a couple months now, there have been a few issues but it mostly works as it should.

I will point out one thing, and the principle in this story is basically why you can not create an app like this for IOS/Apple, read the link below.

Link to story on apps being being removed >> https://www.androidcentral.com/android-accessibility-services


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I wish Mystro did have an Apple app


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

twnFM said:


> I wish Mystro did have an Apple app


and that they dropped their price.

$4.99 would get a hell of a lot more users.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you for the comments. We just released v. 1.4.3 on the 7th with voice command features. You can now talk to the app!

Please check us out on social media.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MystroDriver
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MystroDriver/

Mystro works with Android 7.0 and newer.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Need an iPhone app. You keep saying soon but that was months ago.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

There is no and will be no Apple app because Apple forbids use of accesibility features of iPhones for non- accesibility uses. Allowing unchecked third-party apps use of accesibility features opens their OS to malicious attacks. This is why it does not have an iPhone version. Mystro taps into these accesibility provisions to work. Android is clamping down too so Mystro will have a problem with the Android app soon.

Mystro: please come clean and stop the lies.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> There is no and will be no Apple app because Apple forbids use of accesibility features of iPhones for non- accesibility uses. Allowing unchecked third-party apps use of accesibility features opens their OS to malicious attacks. This is why it does not have an iPhone version. Mystro taps into these accesibility provisions to work. Android is clamping down too so Mystro will have a problem with the Android app soon.
> 
> Mystro: please come clean and stop the lies.


Mystro has absolutely no issues with Google at all. We have already completed the checklist to remain Google compliant.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Is it doing what it is supposed to do NOW?

It started to not close the other app after me (or it) accepting a ping on one.... Now I am not 100% sure I want to do this all the time, but I pay 11 bucks/ mo for an app that does more or less just that (or in my case was only supposed to do it).


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Mystro said:


> Mystro has absolutely no issues with Google at all. We have already completed the checklist to remain Google compliant.


I did not say you're not compliant. You are indeed. That's why your app works with Android phone. I said Google is clamping down on 3-party apps using accesibility features for non-accessiblity connected uses. Mystro will then not work in its current version. That's all I'm saying.

But curiously, your response indirectly admits you have issues with Apple. Problem is, you don't want to admit this and keeps drivers believing you'll have an Apple version "pretty soon", which is not true.


----------



## Mystro (Sep 2, 2017)

ChiDriver007 said:


> Is it doing what it is supposed to do NOW?
> 
> It started to not close the other app after me (or it) accepting a ping on one.... Now I am not 100% sure I want to do this all the time, but I pay 11 bucks/ mo for an app that does more or less just that (or in my case was only supposed to do it).


It depends on what Android version you have. We only support 7.0 and up now. If you are on 7.0 or above it should work perfectly for you.



Rickshaw said:


> I did not say you're not compliant. You are indeed. That's why your app works with Android phone. I said Google is clamping down on 3-party apps using accesibility features for non-accessiblity connected uses. Mystro will then not work in its current version. That's all I'm saying.
> 
> But curiously, your response indirectly admits you have issues with Apple. Problem is, you don't want to admit this and keeps drivers believing you'll have an Apple version "pretty soon", which is not true.


We are currently (and have been) working on getting iOS / Mystro working.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

When Google finally pulls the plug on your Android version, what assurance can you give to those subscribers who have signed up and can no longer use Mystro? Will you refund their money?


----------

